# Sticky  MMAF Graphics Champions



## M.C

This is the roster of all the *current* MMAF Graphics Champions.

The only way to get your name listed here, is to win *1st place* in one of the GFX competitions. All future competition winners will have their name and resume listed here.

Below, you can "expand" each Champion's resume for more information.

*K R Y*

[expand]Competition: *MMAF GFX Grand Prix - 2010*

Winning piece: 










Prize: *1,000,000 (1 million) credits*

*Belt:*










-----------------------------

Competition: *MMAF GRaphics Competition (2)*

Winning piece:










Prize: *150,000 credits*

-----------------------------

Competition: *MMAF Graphics Competition (1)*

Winning piece:










Prize: *75,000 credits*[/expand]

-----------------------------

*M.C*

[expand]

Competiton: *Sig of The Moment 2*

Winning piece: 










Prize: *150,000 credits*
*Banner:*










Competition: *COTM - March*

Winning piece:










Prize: *500,000 credits*
*Banner:*










[/expand]

-----------------------------

*D.P*

[expand]

Competition: *Sig of The Moment 3*

Winning piece:










Prize: *200,000 credits*
*Banner:*










-----------------------------

Competition: *Graphics Competition (3)*

Winning piece:










Prize: *200,000 credits*

[/expand]

-----------------------------

*Limba*

[expand]

Competition: *SOTM 4*

Winning piece: 










Prize: *200,000 credits*
*Banner:*










[/expand]

-----------------------------

*NikosCC*

[expand]

Competition: *SOTM5*

Winning piece:










Prizes: *200,000 credits*
Banner:








[/expand]

-----------------------------

*Spite*

[expand]

Competition: *MMAF GFX Competition - Sig Series (1)*

Winning piece: 










Prize: *5,000,000 credits*[/expand]​


----------

